# mac OSX sur iMac de 2000



## drake94 (11 Mars 2011)

bonjour,

voila, l'autre jour j'ai récupérer gratuitement un iMac de 2000 le bleu foncé  (c'est vieux mais très bien pour l'usage réservé) mais le système est mac os 9.quelque chose et j'aimerais installer dessus mac os 10.1 ou version inférieur faisant partie de MAC OSX. Mais je n'ai pas les cd d'installl et aimerais savoir comment m'en procurer (voir les télécharger...).

Voila d'vance merci de vos réponses


----------



## iMacounet (11 Mars 2011)

Dis sa configuration.


----------



## drake94 (11 Mars 2011)

alors dapres ce que je vois...64 Mo en mémoire intégré version 9.0.4 et je ne sais pas comment avoir plus d'information, je suis dans a propos de votre Ma(pardon) ordinateur


----------



## iMacounet (11 Mars 2011)

il me faudrais la fréquence du processeur, et si il possède des ports firewire


----------



## drake94 (11 Mars 2011)

les ports firewire 400 il en a deux mais alors la puissance processeur je ne sais pas comment l'obtenir, je vais faire des recherches

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------

400 MHz avec (attttttention) une carte graphique de 8 Mo

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h48 ----------

c'est un Power PC G3


----------



## iMacounet (11 Mars 2011)

Un 400Mhz tu peux le pousser jusqu'a X.10.4.11 avec 512Mb de ram minimum pour avoir une machine utilisable, sans trop de ralentissements.


----------



## drake94 (11 Mars 2011)

a ok super mais alors dans ce cas je dois acheter de la ram....hum je pense que ça doit etre de la ddr1 je me demande si les boutiques informatique en vendent encore sa serait bien parce que j'ai le cd d'instal du 10.4


----------



## iMacounet (11 Mars 2011)

drake94 a dit:


> a ok super mais alors dans ce cas je dois acheter de la ram....hum je pense que ça doit etre de la ddr1 je me demande si les boutiques informatique en vendent encore sa serait bien parce que j'ai le cd d'instal du 10.4


C'est encore plus vieux, de la SDRAM PC-100 3.3v 168 pins


Edit : je dois avoir une 256Mo dispo.


----------



## drake94 (11 Mars 2011)

c'est gentil mais je ne voudrait pas te déranger je vais d'abord voir si je peut trouver ça en commerce. en tout cas merci beaucoup pour tes renseignement, comme quoi, c'est une "vieille" machine mais elle peut presque aller jusqu'aux systèmes actuels


----------

